# Alternate way to start engine



## ohmybad (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi, I have a weedwacker engine off of a homelite trimmer. I am attempting to attach a large fan to this engine but need a way to start it, because when the fan is attached, the pull starter cannot be used. I thought that by spinning the fan blade by hand the engine would start but it dosent. I need an alternative way to start the engine that dosent involve a pull starter.

Thanks a Honey Bunch of Oats!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

a drill maybe


----------



## ohmybad (Jul 19, 2005)

A drill did not work, the prop would get spinning pretty fast but would never start. Its not the engine because the engine dose start when the pull cord is attached.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

You sure you are turning the engine the right way? If you are turning it backwards it will never start.


----------

